# Need Texture Help Asap



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently had my workers go prime and texture a ceiling in a good sized new construction home. What I didn't realize is that the painters had already sprayed their first coat on the walls. They sprayed all the dust from the walls up on to the ceiling. My guys primed and texture the ceiling but because of all the dust up there, the primer didn't seal properly and you can see a lot of bare spots especially in the corners (They used Synko primer and texture). What are my options here? Can this be touched up or do I have to repaint the whole ceiling with an oil based paint over the texture? Will that even work, or does it have to be scraped and redone? Thanks, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

KL15 said:


> I recently had my workers go prime and texture a ceiling in a good sized new construction home. What I didn't realize is that the painters had already sprayed their first coat on the walls. They sprayed all the dust from the walls up on to the ceiling. My guys primed and texture the ceiling but because of all the dust up there, the primer didn't seal properly and you can see a lot of bare spots especially in the corners (They used Synko primer and texture). What are my options here? Can this be touched up or do I have to repaint the whole ceiling with an oil based paint over the texture? Will that even work, or does it have to be scraped and redone? Thanks, any information would be greatly appreciated.


 I have my doubts as to the painters being the cause... It is very and highly unlikely the dust from the walls amounted to anything on the ceilings from their painting. I think you have some other issues like a poor spray Texture or primmer job. Simple fix repaint the ceilings and be done. How much experience have you had?


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've got 6 years experience in tape, mud, and texture. I've never seen anything like this. There's about a 4" bare spot on the ceiling about 3" away from the wall on lots of the corners. I thought it might be the painter's over spray, that should of been sanded before priming the ceiling. It's really weird, the texture primer didn't grab on properly, but the middle part of the ceiling is fine.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

So, from 3" to 7" there's no texture?

What's the texture?

How was it applied?


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

From 3" to 7", there is texture, but very bare with the primer. It's like a dark shadow, and for some reason the primer didn't take in that spot. Used a Asm paint sprayer and a Kraft texture machine with hopper. Texture is just your basic orange peel (Synko spantex)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm.....that's a weird result. Before you said anything, I was wondering if you used a hopper, and there was some sort of mud/spray shadow going on because of the angle of the hopper. That wouldn't explain the primer deal though.

I think others would agree with me on this, a photo would be good in this situation.


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

I will post some pics tomorrow. I am definitely not a texture master but I've done my fair share ceilings and never seen anything happen like this. I'm hoping a good oil based paint will take care of it so I can get paid and get the hell outta there.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

was it a knockdown? was there overspray on ceiling before you textured? A knockdown can wipe off completly if over paint. Either that or the dust on walls prevented material from sticking. You would think the dust would have blown off so Im thinkin the tex was maybe differnt lookin over the paint. A pic would help


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

There was definitely over spray on the ceiling from the painters, it wasn't knocked down, just a basic orange peel. The texture looks pretty good throughout the house, just the primer didn't grab to the over spray I'm guessing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Why were the painters in your house before you were done anyway?

This story is messed up. No offense.


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, I know it's messed up. The builder is a complete idiot who doesn't understand the process and let the painters in before me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

KL15 said:


> Lol, I know it's messed up. The builder is a complete idiot who doesn't understand the process and let the painters in before me.


Ok here is a few thing that can really cause a mess, saying the paint was sprayed on proper and synko primer is verry good quality as fas as I know, the board could of been dirty, say you got into an arguement with someone and they were gonna do your work, a spray of pam does the no stick come taper......

some oil might have gotten on it..........

your paint had oil in the sprayer because you put it in cause you stored it to long....

some d-bag leaked something into your ceiling from next floor

2buck spat on that spot

just some possibilities

to touch up tex is nothing, wet tex wipe of prime if have to and shoot it again


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

oh and forgot to say over spray should not matter as most is latex, say the color might be different


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

oh and to make it look like you had nothing to do with it give a skim coat on that spot before you prime, makes you look like the doctor


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

one more if a house is there insulation in the attic?


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. The house is **** show. Everyone is fighting about who's fault it it. I'm gonna go in and spray the whole ceiling with a good oil based paint and be done with it.


----------



## KL15 (Dec 5, 2011)

The painting crew there said it was an easy fix and tried to patch all the dark spots with Synko texture primer and of course you can see the difference in color. So I'm gonna spray the whole damn thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

KL15 said:


> The painting crew there said it was an easy fix and tried to patch all the dark spots with Synko texture primer and of course you can see the difference in color. So I'm gonna spray the whole damn thing.


WOW:blink: think that's the first time I seen the words painter and FIX in the same sentence

What type of idiot paint crew thinks they can patch something in that way, like honestly, is this their first paint job or something


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a painter and I was thinking about fixing something. After careful consideration, I have decided not to think that way again. lol


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> oh and to make it look like you had nothing to do with it give a skim coat on that spot before you prime, makes you look like the doctor


Yeah body that is the only way to make it right. This happen with me sometimes skim and redo texture http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------

